

Eric Schmidt calls for "a complete lack of anonymity" - cosmohh
http://www.cnbc.com/id/38565740

======
donohoe
Um. No. Schmidt demanded nothing. Quoting the article:

 _He says the only way to manage issues—like misuse of technology by people
with bad intentions—is much greater transparency and a complete lack of
anonymity. Schmidt says true anonymity on the Internet is dangerous._

So he makes an observation and an opinion. That is not a demand.

He might believe that, he might make the demand at some point. Or he might
not. But he did not do so here.

Did you even read the article? Please tell me how you arrived at your
conclusion and why you choose to share it?

